# 21700 capable charger please?



## Angelus (1/7/20)

hi all 

does anyone have stock of a 21700 capable charger please?

i bought a new mod and new batteries and i didnt think to check my charger lol so now my 21700's dont fit in my nitecore d4 *face palm*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

Would this work for you ?

https://www.vapeking.co.za/folomov-a1-magnetic-usb-charger.html

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nitecore-lc10-portable-magnetic-outdoor-usb-charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus (1/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Would this work for you ?
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/folomov-a1-magnetic-usb-charger.html



iam hoping for a 4 or 6 bay charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (1/7/20)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers/products/new-i4-intellicharger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/7/20)

Thats odd

I use a d4 with my 21700's without issue - they fit and charge fine. 
Donated the D4 to a friend and have upgraded to the Xtar VC8 this week.
The i4 may not fit them though - i know the i8 definitely doesnt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (1/7/20)

I4 takes 21700 just fine as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus (1/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers/products/new-i4-intellicharger



thanks i will check it out



M.Adhir said:


> Thats odd
> 
> I use a d4 with my 21700's without issue - they fit and charge fine.
> Donated the D4 to a friend and have upgraded to the Xtar VC8 this week.
> The i4 may not fit them though - i know the i8 definitely doesnt.



hi there can you recall how tight the fit was. i tried to fit them but i got to pull the spring right down, it feels like iam forcing it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (1/7/20)

Angelus said:


> thanks i will check it out
> 
> 
> 
> hi there can you recall how tight the fit was. i tried to fit them but i got to pull the spring right down, it feels like iam forcing it



It's not insanely tight. But yes you have to pill the spring all the way down (I usually pull the spring half way, insert the battery, then continue pushing the spring (with the negative side of the batterry). 

May also depend how thick your wraps are. Mines were standard ijoy and Samsung wraps. 

I fit 2 x 21700 and 2 x 20700 in the D4 without issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus (1/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> It's not insanely tight. But yes you have to pill the spring all the way down (I usually pull the spring half way, insert the battery, then continue pushing the spring (with the negative side of the batterry).
> 
> May also depend how thick your wraps are. Mines were standard ijoy and Samsung wraps.
> 
> I fit 2 x 21700 and 2 x 20700 in the D4 without issues.



ok ... i tried again now and followed as you suggested it does actually fit but where i stopped before on the positive side it has to be pressed down and like clipped in or down and that made me hesitant, but i got two charging now .. that clipping/pressing down by the positive lip makes me nervious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (1/7/20)

Angelus said:


> ok ... i tried again now and followed as you suggested it does actually fit but where i stopped before on the positive side it has to be pressed down and like clipped in or down and that made me hesitant, but i got two charging now .. that clipping/pressing down by the positive lip makes me nervious



I haven't had any issues as yet. 
Over a year and a half of charging 20 and 21 sized batteries in the D4. Same batteries still in use today with same original wraps even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/7/20)

Tesiyi takes 21700.
Don't know about a 4-bay I have a two bay that rocks!


----------



## Angelus (1/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I haven't had any issues as yet.
> Over a year and a half of charging 20 and 21 sized batteries in the D4. Same batteries still in use today with same original wraps even



Sweet !! Thanks a lot man a so really appreciate ur input to my thread the 21700s r charging and yeah I can’t wait to put them in the mod hehehe



Resistance said:


> Tesiyi takes 21700.
> Don't know about a 4-bay I have a two bay that rocks!



shot will have a look

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/20)

I use a D4 to charge my Samsung 40T cells in a pinch, it's a very tight fit but it works. The Nitecore Q4 is better suited to 21700 cells, I use these chargers all the time, 21700's fit with room to spare and the springs don't fight back or destroy wraps like some of the other brands I've tried. 

https://vapeguy.co.za/Batteries-Charging

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (2/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Thats odd
> 
> I use a d4 with my 21700's without issue - they fit and charge fine.
> Donated the D4 to a friend and have upgraded to the Xtar VC8 this week.
> The i4 may not fit them though - i know the i8 definitely doesnt.


I8 does take 21700s, just not wiggle room.


----------



## M.Adhir (2/7/20)

Christos said:


> I8 does take 21700s, just not wiggle room.
> View attachment 199995



Eish seemed way too tight a fit for me so I didn't change it. 
Actually I tried it and one battery went flying off the spring load lol. Had a very dented battery resulting


----------



## Christos (2/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Eish seemed way too tight a fit for me so I didn't change it.
> Actually I tried it and one battery went flying off the spring load lol. Had a very dented battery resulting


Exactly this. No wiggle room and batteries go flying if you aren’t careful.


----------

